# About.com- TSA Regulations and IBS



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

The new TSA guidelines have understandably caused a great deal of concern for many of my readers. Two questions keep popping up:

*Q.* "Do I need a doctor's note?"

*A.* The regulations do not require a doctor's note, but in my opinion, handing the flight staff a note from your doctor is an excellent idea. Better that they know ahead of time what your special needs are, thus heading off any possible misunderstandings. A doctor's note is not necesarily a guarantee, but it should increase your peace of mind.

*Q.* "Can I take my medication during the flight?

*A.* The regulations released after the Christmas terror attempt do not specify any changes in terms of access to medication. The TSA document, Travelers with Disabilities and Medical Conditions" does permit passengers to bring medications on board:



"However, if the liquid medications are in volumes larger than 3.4 ounces (100ml) each, they may not be placed in the quart-size bag and must be declared to the Transportation Security Officer. A declaration can be made verbally, in writing, or by a person's companion, caregiver, interpreter, or family member.

"Declared liquid medications and other liquids for disabilities and medical conditions must be kept separate from all other property submitted for x-ray screening."
​
The few people that I know who have flown over the past week have told me that although the screening process seems more intense, people were not being restricted from leaving their seat during the flight. If this is the case, this is welcome news. If you have flown recently, please share your experience by either leaving a comment here or on the IBS discussion forum.


| Twitter | Newsletter Signup | Forum |

TSA Regulations and IBS originally appeared on About.com Irritable Bowel Syndrome on Saturday, January 2nd, 2010 at 09:51:37.

Permalink | Comment | Email this

View the full article


----------

